# Why is it people say pinarello sizes run big



## ghostryder

Or run bigger than most bikes. Do they have a different way of measuring the top tube than other bike manufacturers.


----------



## T-Dog

They dont run big and no they dont measure the top tube different.


----------



## John Martin

Its the shape that makes it appear to look big. The top tube is typically straight, not sloping which makes the seat tube longer, thus lesser exposure on the seatpost.


----------



## PinarelloRider

*I disagree...*

My 2008 FP2 is measured to the center of the top tube. Most manufacturers measure to the top of the top tube. My size 60 measures at 62cm from the center of BB to center of TT.


----------



## igor-jz

They do run big since they jumped to carbon... I have two bicycles - Prince (2003) and Paris carbon (2007). The Prince is 53 cm (c-t) and Paris is 51.5 (as written at frame), but they are almost identical.


----------



## arcustic

Yes, I was told by my LBS as well. My inseam is at 84.4cm...approx 33 inches and I was fitted with a 51.5cm frame on FP6


----------



## foofighter

holy crap are you serious? you're inseam is 33 and you ride a 51.5? dang! you're making me rethink my sizing now


----------



## proy

My inseam is 30 and I ride a 51.5 Prince.


----------



## foofighter

proy thanks for that. my inseam is that as well, i run a 52 on a specialized fitted to an SL3 so when i read this i got worried.


----------



## arcustic

sorry foofighter...don't mean to freak you out. My LBS measured the frame and couldn't get it at at 51.5...looks more like a 54. The sticker on the bottom bracket reads 51.5cm. Not too sure if its some kind of labeling error at the factory.


----------



## foofighter

ah ok thanks LOL yah i was a bit worried and confused for a sec


----------



## arcustic

This thread have me wondered how Pinarello size up their frames. As mentioned earlier, my inseam is 84.4cm / 33 inches. My FP6 is 51.5cm and my LBS measured it at 54cm. I decided to measure it last evening and it reads....centre bottom bracket to top of seat tube 54cm...to the clamp of the seat tube 55cm. Centre bottom bracket to centre of top tube 51.5cm   

Do they measure from bottom brackets to centre of top tube? Anyone can enlighten me on this?


----------



## Clevor

arcustic said:


> This thread have me wondered how Pinarello size up their frames. As mentioned earlier, my inseam is 84.4cm / 33 inches. My FP6 is 51.5cm and my LBS measured it at 54cm. I decided to measure it last evening and it reads....centre bottom bracket to top of seat tube 54cm...to the clamp of the seat tube 55cm. Centre bottom bracket to centre of top tube 51.5cm
> 
> Do they measure from bottom brackets to centre of top tube? Anyone can enlighten me on this?


Yes. Different manufacturers measure differently so be sure to check. Or they provide both distances and tell you how they specify the frames. Colnago uses center of BB to top of seat tube.


----------



## arcustic

Clevor said:


> Yes. Different manufacturers measure differently so be sure to check. Or they provide both distances and tell you how they specify the frames. Colnago uses center of BB to top of seat tube.


Thanks for the info. Am i right to say that the seat tube measurement should fit the inseam. For my case, the frame is correct for my inseam then.


----------



## Clevor

arcustic said:


> Thanks for the info. Am i right to say that the seat tube measurement should fit the inseam. For my case, the frame is correct for my inseam then.


I can't say for sure. Some web sites like WrenchScience and CC use a formula to estimate the c-to-c length of the seattube based on inseam and other measurements. You can use this for a crude fit, but I strongly recommend visiting an LBS that has Pinarello bikes in that size and check for standover height and whether the amount of seatpost showing will be acceptable.

I also like to use the fit method of sighting down the bar with your hands in the drops with the saddle properly adjusted. You select a stem length so the bar obscures the front hub. If you have to use a stem length less than 110 cm or greater than 130 cm than the top tube length is wrong and you have to go down or up a frame size.

Pinarellos do fit big because of the tall headtubes and fat top tubes, which affect standover clearance. It doesn't help they are conventional frames without a forgiving slope to the top tube.


----------



## arcustic

Clevor said:


> I can't say for sure. Some web sites like WrenchScience and CC use a formula to estimate the c-to-c length of the seattube based on inseam and other measurements. You can use this for a crude fit, but I strongly recommend visiting an LBS that has Pinarello bikes in that size and check for standover height and whether the amount of seatpost showing will be acceptable.
> 
> I also like to use the fit method of sighting down the bar with your hands in the drops with the saddle properly adjusted. You select a stem length so the bar obscures the front hub. If you have to use a stem length less than 110 cm or greater than 130 cm than the top tube length is wrong and you have to go down or up a frame size.
> 
> Pinarellos do fit big because of the tall headtubes and fat top tubes, which affect standover clearance. It doesn't help they are conventional frames without a forgiving slope to the top tube.


Thank you for the detailed explanation.


----------



## Fignon's Barber

The measurement to focus on when zeroing in on the correct size, regardless of what "size" the manufacturer calls it, is the effective or horizontal top tube length. Nowadays, seat tube lengths are all over the place, with sloping,semi-sloping,etc. Once you find the tt length, then look at seat tube length. finally, look at st and ht angles and break out the credit card.


----------



## arcustic

I appreciate your contribution. Thanks to all that responded.


----------

